# Litchfield - Pop Bang Ecutek?



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

My understanding is Litchfield are the main supplier/disti of Ecutek, with companies like KR etc licensing Litchfield's maps to sell to customers?

I've just noticed that KR do a "Pop Bang" map, which although very pointless as far as performance goes, is a cool feature non the less.

Do Litchfield provide this as part of the mapping? I've got the standard 95/97/99/100 Maps, and assumed a pop bang was in addition to these?

If so, is it just a case of getting them to load it on.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^ Really..... dude just be happy in the thought that its a GTR.

you really dont want OR need pops and bangs


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

cormeist said:


> ^^^ Really..... dude just be happy in the thought that its a GTR.
> 
> you really dont want OR need pops and bangs


Oh yes you do, there are still a few chavs here :chuckle:

OK it's not to everyone's taste - but to the OP Yes Litchfield can put pops and bangs on a map on your car. It works slightly differently to P&Bs maps I've had on other cars. Here you accelerate hard then lift off and dab the accelerator lighty for the pops, quite cool in that you can have more control over when pops occur. 

I have the standard 99 map with no pops but its on my 100 map so I can drive with or without, as the mood takes one.....


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

cormeist said:


> ^^^ Really..... dude just be happy in the thought that its a GTR.
> 
> you really dont want OR need pops and bangs


Thanks, but having the ability to turn it off/on is a plus to me over not having it available at all.



vxrcymru said:


> Oh yes you do, there are still a few chavs here :chuckle:
> 
> OK it's not to everyone's taste - but to the OP Yes Litchfield can put pops and bangs on a map on your car. It works slightly differently to P&Bs maps I've had on other cars. Here you accelerate hard then lift off and dab the accelerator lighty for the pops, quite cool in that you can have more control over when pops occur.
> 
> I have the standard 99 map with no pops but its on my 100 map so I can drive with or without, as the mood takes one.....


I see - just to be clear, 100 map is the same fueling at 99 but without Litchfield/Ecutek's enhanced traction control, right?


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

ISR36 said:


> My understanding is Litchfield are the main supplier/disti of Ecutek, with companies like KR etc licensing Litchfield's maps to sell to customers?
> 
> I've just noticed that KR do a "Pop Bang" map, which although very pointless as far as performance goes, is a cool feature non the less.
> 
> ...


KR work alongside Ben Linney for mapping so I guess they licence his maps.

Litchfield put it on the 95map as I assume no one actually puts 95ron in their GTR's. The 100 map as you said is same map as 99 but with Litchfield traction removed, it was explained to me for certain dyno's that Litcho traction can effect a dyno run.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Clogger said:


> KR work alongside Ben Linney for mapping so I guess they licence his maps.
> 
> Litchfield put it on the 95map as I assume no one actually puts 95ron in their GTR's. The 100 map as you said is same map as 99 but with Litchfield traction removed, it was explained to me for certain dyno's that Litcho traction can effect a dyno run.


Litchfield. will put it on any of your maps the 97, 99 or 100 up to you. The 100 map is traction control off and focused for track use.


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

Turns out I might already have this, as mentioned on the 95map as standard.

It's only on the motorsport/extremer maps, is it possible to find out if I have this map using the ecutek cable?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

The tuner can name the maps and label with comments which you can see when you open map before flashing. Most just name the maps after the owner having the work done though. 

Would be something like 53789-jw93A-enc-rr4-joeblog-6.bin 
Best thing to do is, switch maps and while car is hot - apply little throttle while coasting down.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Clogger said:


> I assume no one actually puts 95ron in their GTR's.


Sometimes, when your in the middle of nowhere or the 99 pump is out of use you have to put in 95, I used to have to carry around bottles of octane booster for my impreza due to only having a 99 map.


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

So, it turns out I do have a popbang, albeit not quiet as prominent as I thought it might be.

It is on the 95 map, but as boost/power is greatly reduced on this map, it's actually quite difficult to get the popbangs (4-5k RPM) without feeling like I'm shagging the car.

If I can get this put onto a full power + boost, 99/100 map - it'll be lovely!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The pops and bangs map has to be mapped in on the 95 Ron map and to use it it's best to wait until the exhaust temperature is fairly high then it sounds most effective, you have tap the gas pedal quiet quickly a few times in a row for it to work


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

Takamo said:


> The pops and bangs map has to be mapped in on the 95 Ron map and to use it it's best to wait until the exhaust temperature is fairly high then it sounds most effective, you have tap the gas pedal quiet quickly a few times in a row for it to work



Hm, so no chance of getting this on the higher maps by request? I'm still going to ask Iain.

Does the Pop Bang work at idle too? I've seen a few videos (mostly from Knight Racer) where they have a pretty aggressive Pop Bang just from idle revving.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

ISR36 said:


> Hm, so no chance of getting this on the higher maps by request? I'm still going to ask Iain.
> 
> Does the Pop Bang work at idle too? I've seen a few videos (mostly from Knight Racer) where they have a pretty aggressive Pop Bang just from idle revving.


My bangs work at idle and is pretty aggressive same as when driving, multiple bangs and crackles :chuckle: 

Pops/bangs is really just used for a bit of fun every now and then though, I think it would be a bad idea putting it on the main driving map. You want the 99 map to give the best performance possible.

If you really want pops, bangs and crackles all day long you would be better off buying a Jag F Type !!:runaway:


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty aggressive 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2gbl6D3nDT4


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Quick video of mine on I made on the bank holiday. 






From 2:50 you can hear the pop + bang, the mic starts clipping when the bangs increase in volume. This was on the 95 map.


----------

